# Sportback s-line



## docdid (Mar 12, 2003)

Has anybody heard if audi will be offering the sline package here as they are in the germany. The 18 inch alloys and lowered ride look very very nice on the german audi configurator.
Would Audi fit the 18 inch wheels from the 3 door S3 onto a sportback?

raman


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think they will eventually but at the moment its not available although the colour choice brochure for the sportback I have does say AVUS for S-Line

See this thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=30334

has a nice pic at the end of the spec you ask about insted of the configurator


----------



## docdid (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that it is very unfair to offer one car in germany but not here. I expect differences accross the pond but within europe we should be offered the same. The cars are all built in the same place. 
I imagine that market forces are involved..

raman


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

To be fair, the UK standard Spec is so high compared to Germany, the price difference is marginal (although the lowered GmbH suspension is a plus). We dont even get Climate control as standard, or heated wing mirrors!

SLine in the UK was devalued as a mark thanks to poor marketing by Audi UK - offering the same spec as Standard from the Sline TT 4 months later at a lower price killed the concept, and as such I cannot see it happening. Sline is an option pack that you can add to certain models, in the UK they offered it as a complete car. Sline is available in varying forms across the entire Audi product range.

I drove a 2.0TDi Sportback Sport (not Sline) the other day - VERY NICE. Think I will get the 2.0TDi Sportback Sline - the 2.0TFSi Q is going to be a b!7ch to resell at a later date, and the torque on the TDi is rather impressive, beating the TFSi in the 60-100km stakes, which is where it matters most. And also, Port Tuning for Diesels can be more fun too!


----------



## docdid (Mar 12, 2003)

The s-line sportback is coming according to audi CS. I imagine it will be like the a3 s-line, all the same options but with 18 inch alloys and styling.
Can't wait!

raman


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The SLine in Germany is not a car, its an option pack that costs 1500â‚¬ extra, that gives Full Leather Seats, Silver Trim, Lowered Supsension (10mm over the Sport), optional Avus and mozano (?!?) Red paint and the SLine badges. Thats it.

Its not a car in it own right, and can be applied to many of the A3 models.

Sline in the UK may be sold as a whole finished product. The 2 concepts are miles apart as far as the consumer is concerned.

Jae


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

The Sportback S-Line is now available for ordering - according to the Audi Configurator at least.

Steve


----------



## docdid (Mar 12, 2003)

where?
raman


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Only available as a 3 Door, not Sportback.


----------



## docdid (Mar 12, 2003)

Woo Hoo
just ordered the 3.2 quattro sportback with the s-line package.
now only have to wait and wait and wait.....

raman


----------

